# 2011 250 Rs Tenth Anniversary Edition



## Mittsoff (Aug 23, 2011)

We just finalized the purchase of a new 2011 Outback 250RS 10th Anniversary Edition. My wife and I go in Sat. to take delivery any tips for the PDI would be very much appreciated. We traded in a 2007 trail cruiser 30ft 5er for the more nimble 250 RS. We love the styling and smart layout of the 250 RS. It has ample space for our two boys and us.Will get some pictures up when I get a chance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I used Oregon-Camper's PDI. Well written. Stuff I learned, too:

1. He is right--leave the munchkins home--boredom will drive you and DW nuts.

2. Bring two flashlights, one for you , one for DW.

3. Bring a spiral bound notebook and 3 pens. That way when you lose a pen you are not stopped. The lost pen will be found in the unmatched socks at home in your laundry..









4. DW should wear slacks or work jeans. That way she avoids flashing the assembled multitudes when she climbs up ladders, or gets down on the floor. You should wear work clothes, too. Crawling on the floor to learn where stuff is underneath is bound to be dirty.

5. Allow 3 hours. We sent a copy of the PDI ahead to the dealer (Holman) and they were 100% supportive of using it. Your obligation is to not drag your feet. The tech will have an allowance (probably 2.5 - 3 hours) to go over everything in the PDI, and we buyers do need to assist him keeping on reasonable schedule. Don't hesitate to ask questions and do take notes on "new" stuff, but keep moving.

6. We scheduled it for 11 am to 3 pm, with an hour for their lunch. We walked to a nearby food joint, and came back with a couple of cups of hot coffee for the tech and his boss.









7. Depending on where you buy it, it is great if you can spend that first night at the dealer's in your new TT. Holman puts buyers "up against the fence!" They have 30 and 50 amp power but no water, but they loaded the fresh tank, and we occupied it for that first night. They told us about this in advance, so we brought sheets, towels, etc. We did not try to cook dinner or breakfast but did run the microwave for testing. Bingo. Handle on the microwave was defective. They replaced the microwave in 10 minutes! Camping out overnight will help you if you can work it out.

Let us know how it comes out, and welcome to the OB owners group!


----------



## Mittsoff (Aug 23, 2011)

wow thanks for the great feedback I will make a copy of that PDI to take along, it's very extensive. As for the rug rats the babysitter / Grandma is already lined up. We're penciled in for 9:00 A.M. Sat morning. It's about a two hour drive to Holiday RV in Redcliff (Medicine Hat). So far they have been good to deal with. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------

